
Ask HN: How to integrate a code submission and evaluation service - ansh0l
For a side project, I am looking at ways to include a crude code submission and evaluation tool within the larger project. I have good experience with Python, so would prefer any python specific frameworks&#x2F; github projects. Open to any API&#x2F;iframe based&#x2F;self hosted platform which allows doing this.
======
mjhea0
AWS Lambda would be good for this.

Example: [https://realpython.github.io/aws-lambda-code-
execute/](https://realpython.github.io/aws-lambda-code-execute/) Blog Post:
[https://realpython.com/blog/python/code-evaluation-with-
aws-...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/code-evaluation-with-aws-lambda-
and-api-gateway/)

Larger tutorial: [https://testdriven.io/](https://testdriven.io/)

